# Crosby last weekend



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some pics from last weekend at Crosby... I have a couple vids that I need to get edited and I'll throw them up here also... :rockn:

We just got there and I decided I was gonna be the official hole tester... didn't work out too well...


































Finally got pulled out...









My wife playin in the mud... she's preggo, so she was takin it easy, this was the only hole she tried to go through... and she got stuck... LOL

























Here she takes the easy route... all the other bikes wouldn't fit under the tree.....


















Doeboy LOVES his new Backs... he can finally follow us without those stupid Swamplites getting him stuck...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's me stuck again... it doesn't look bad, but there is a tree root about 5" in diameter buried in that mud that catches the frame and doesn't let you move... 



























Us guys just playin around... good photo op...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like fun. The last few times my buds have gone Ive been busy. Ill be out there soon though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice pic's and i like that hat........


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, the hat got me lots of looks this weekend.. LOL


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice pics and congrats on the baby.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

^Thanks bro^

Here is one of the videos... the wife going through a little creek... I was trying to get the song "Slow Ride" by Foghat on the background, because she was just slowly moving... I think she was actually floating cuz she's not heavy enough to get the bike to the bottom... my editing software doesn't like mp4 files... does anyone know how to convert them to a different format??


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics! Thanks for posting...


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

great pics i need to get off work so i can go ride with yall.been working 95 hr weeks lately but might as well work when were busy


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's one of me...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics/vids!! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice lil Vid clip there too:rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks... working with a free trial version of editing software... so limited on what can do... plus I didn't get much video that day.. camera is still too new, and nervous we're gonna drop it in the mud or something.. LOL


----------



## Doughboy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't wait to we go out again and get some pics and vids! Those silverbacks were well worth the money.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be home from Iraq on April 26 early in the morning. Puttin my lift on my bike on the 27th, snorkin a buddy's brute & pickin up my new speaker box on the 28th, making a Crosby ride the 29th, no plans the 30th, big group ride at Crosby May 1. All are welcome to show up and ride with us, or we ride with yall.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds good bro! 

Here's my last video... took me a while cuz YouTube kept deleting my music cuz of the Copyright crap... finally just used one of there approved songs...

my buddy Doeboy.... ^^^Doughboy77 up above^^^ makin use of his new Silverbacks


----------

